
Microsoft,Comcast and Yahoo will sell you the right to send their customers SPAM - timthelion
https://returnpath.com/solutions/email-deliverability-optimization/ip-certification/
======
timthelion
" Return Path’s Certification program is the industry’s most recognized and
valued certified whitelist. Getting on the whitelist helps ensure better inbox
placement with major mailbox providers like Yahoo, Microsoft, AOL, Comcast,
and more.

21 percent of promotional emails never reach the inbox, landing in spam
folders or getting blocked. That means losing out on opens, clicks, and
ultimately revenue–impacting the success or failure of your email programs.
Don’t take that risk. Partner with Return Path to optimize email visibility
and increase revenue by getting more email delivered. " Here is the price:
[https://returnpath.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Return-
Pat...](https://returnpath.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Return-Path-
Certification-Pricing-US.pdf)

About $10 per thousand messages.

